# Ibarbo



## Gas (16 Aprile 2014)

Io qualche mese fa ho visto dal vivo una partita del Cagliari e mi ha molto impressionato Ibarbo, da solo, solissimo davanti faceva reparto mettendo sempre in difficoltà la retroguardia avversaria. Potente e con buon dribbling, tornava e si sacrificava e a mio avviso è adatto anche a giocare come esterno.
Non credo che sia un grande bomber ma un discreto giocatore si, uno che se si potesse prendere e pagare poco ci potrebbe tranquillamente stare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Aprile 2014)

Giocatore mediocre che non fa la differenza nemmeno al Cagliari. Non è un bomber, non è un esterno o una seconda punta, non è nulla; dalla sua soltanto una grande fisicità, ma non di più.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Aprile 2014)

Ha un buon dribbling e un buon fisico , ma è lentissimo. Rimanesse dov'è.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Aprile 2014)

I numeri sono impietosi però avere un giocatore così in rosa non mi dispiacerebbe. Sarebbe più utile di un Birsa.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ha un buon dribbling e un buon fisico , ma è lentissimo. Rimanesse dov'è.


Lentissimo? Forse è il giocatore più veloce del campionato


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2014)

Non credo sia da Milan...


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Aprile 2014)

Grandissimo fisico e poco altro.


----------

